

7 programming languages and their super hero equivalents - techieinafrica
https://twitter.com/SeeLifeAsData/status/636371648564760576?s=02

======
dang
Please don't post things like this. They're too lightweight to satisfy the
audience here. Instead, post intellectually substantive stories. See these
links to get a better idea of what HN is looking for:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

